# I have three jewels. what have I done!?



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a pair of jewels the have been breeding. I think I may have just made hybrids without knowing it. One is the red with black spot on side (female). Other is almost yellow in color with no spot on side. Are these two different kinds of jewels? I also have a larger darker bluish colored one in a didn't tank which I believe is also male...please don't tell me these are hybrids... Sorry I can't post pics from my phone [/u]I can't figure it out...


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

There's many different jewels. Without pics it's nearly impossible to tell.. Sorry I can't help more


----------

